
Africa's Lost Kingdoms - BerislavLopac
https://www.nybooks.com/articles/2019/06/27/medieval-africa-lost-kingdoms/
======
BerislavLopac
Hm, just realised that the shared link is behind the paywall, but the Pocket's
version has full text: [https://getpocket.com/explore/item/africa-s-lost-
kingdoms](https://getpocket.com/explore/item/africa-s-lost-kingdoms)

